# ICD-9 codes



## erika hearon (Jul 8, 2008)

How would I code this properly? 
Pt is seen in the Cariologist office today for follow-up. The pt was discharged from Sunnyale hospital 5 wks ago after having an acute nontransmural myocardial infarction. Catherization revealed a 90% obstruction of the LAD. Pt is also taking Lasix for congestive heart failure and baby aspirin for the CAD. Review of echocardiogram indicates pt has aortic valve stenosis and mitral valve regurgitaion. Schedule pt for CABG of the LAD in 1 wk. 

I only need ICD-9 codes and no procedure codes or morphology codes. No sequencing required. Can use E and V codes.


----------



## classysista26@yahoo.com (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Erin,


This questions sounds so familiar can you please give me a call 6787730643 around 6:30pm est. so we can discuss your qouestion.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes - it sounds very familiar...like it's from a remote or travel coding pre-employment test, perhaps for risk adjustment?


----------

